# WHAT DO I NEED FOR RBP BREDDING



## pboys (May 24, 2006)

OK so i got a shoal of 15 RBP's and wuld like to kno how big do they need to be b4 they will start bredding and wat i shuld do to induce the breeding once they can need help plzz reply

also anything in particular i might neeed to get or do


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

1.patience
2.large tank(180g for those 15 reds)
3.Fish that are are around 8+ months old
4.a male and a female
5.a good diet
6.fully Functional breeder tank10+g preferably 20g(cycled)
7.food for the fry and time.


----------



## whitetrash88 (Jan 31, 2006)

i got a 180g tank and 14 p's they are around 8inches are they big enough to breed if so could someone help me out to try and get them to breed and what are some signs that they are doing to breed


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=12


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

garet said:


> i got a 180g tank and 14 p's they are around 8inches are they big enough to breed if so could someone help me out to try and get them to breed and what are some signs that they are doing to breed


They should be good to go


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Fry said:


> i got a 180g tank and 14 p's they are around 8inches are they big enough to breed if so could someone help me out to try and get them to breed and what are some signs that they are doing to breed


They should be good to go
[/quote]


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Yeah but who is to say you have a male and a female. I guess with 15 of them odds are in your fav. lol.


----------

